# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  خير الكلام ما قل ودل (أنت غريبة فهنيئا لكِ)

## ذات-النطاقين

أنتي غريبة... فهنيئاً لك

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
(بدأ الإسلام غريبا وسيعود كما بدأ غريبا فطوبى للغرباء )

ما هي أنواع الغربة ؟
- قسم ابن القيم الغربة إلى ثلاثة أنواع : 

1- غربة أهل الله وأهل سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين هذا الخلق .

2- غربة أهل الباطل وأهل الفجور بين أهل الحق .

3- غربة مشتركة ، وهي الغربة عن الوطن . 

- هل جميع أنواع الغربة محمودة ؟ 

-الغربة الأولى محمودة ، والثانية مذمومة ، والثالثة لا تحمد ولا تذم .

- لماذا سمى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل الله ورسوله بالغرباء ؟ 

- قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

" فهؤلاء هم الغرباء الممدوحون المغبوطون ، ولقلتهم في الناس جدا سمواغرباء
فإن أكثر الناس على غير هذه الصفات :

فأهل الإسلام في الناس غرباء .

والمؤمنون في أهل الإسلام غرباء .

وأهل العلم في المؤمنين غرباء . 

وأهل السنة الذين يميزونها من الأهواء والبدع فهم غرباء والداعون إليها الصابرون على أذى المخالفين هم أشد هؤلاء 
هؤلاء غربة




















المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## أم عذور

بارك الله فيج أختي

إن شاء الله نكون من الغرباء

----------


## الوردة الجورية

جزاج الله خير



فطوبى للغرباء

----------


## بنت زآآآيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله المستعان 

جزاج الله -تعالى - خير عنا خير الجزاء ويجعله في ميزان 

حسناتج على طرحج الموضوع الأكثر من رائع ومفيد ومهم 

لنا ونسأل الله العلي القدير أن يصلح ومهدي ويوفق الجميع 

لما يحبه ويرضاه والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ��@ سوما@��

عاشت ايدج طرح رائع

----------


## ام ينوله

جزاك الله خيراا
وما احلي غربه من اجل ديننا العظيم

----------


## أم زمرده

أشكرج أختي الفاضله على طرح هذا الموضوع الرائع ،، والله يجزيج كل الخير ،،

----------


## اشراقة أمل

الناس غرباء عن بعض الحين اختي فمابالك يوم واحد متمسك بالدين وقيم رفيعه 

بوركت اختي على الموضوع القيم

----------


## ذات-النطاقين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكم وفي مروركم الكريم خواتي بالموضوع

----------


## إماراتية.

يزاج. الله الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## أم زمرده

اللهم فرج كروبنا، يسر حسابنا، يمن كتابنا .. اللهم انظر إلينا بعين الرضا والرحمة فلا نشقى وأنت رجاؤنا

----------


## الجنة طموحي

جزاك الله خير اختي

----------

